# Burton Gore Windstopper Softshell Pants



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Can't speak to Burton gear but I've been using a pair of Mountain Hardware goretex softshell pants the last 2 season and they rule!


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Gore's windstopper fabric is just that, a wind stopper. It is not designed to be water proof at all. 

It is a Gore product, but different from "gore-tex"


----------

